# Taking Staffy X to France



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,
We have two dogs, one of which we were told by the rescue centre is a Staffy X.
She was found in a phone box twelve years ago along with her puppy brother, so no definitive proof she has Staffy lineage at all.
We are planning on a move to France later this year but have been advised that Staffy crosses are not allowed to be imported into France as they are classed as Cat 1 attack dogs. My dog couldn't attack a fly never mind anything else! Well actually she does chase after flies lol so that's not strictly true.
Does anyone have any experience of taking Staffy crosses into France? Any info gratefully received as this is a complete deal breaker if it turned out she wouldn't be allowed in.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

One thing rescue said to me when I got my staff x was "if you want to take him to europe always just call him a mongrel" personally I wouldnt take the risk.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

They make a distinction between a Staffordshire Terrier and a Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

"À savoir : le chien de race Staffordshire bull terrier ne fait pas partie des chiens susceptibles d'être dangereux."

When they say Staffordshire Terrier they mean Amercian Staffordshire Terrier ( PitBull ).

"À noter : la race Staffordshire terrier est l'ancienne dénomination de la race American Staffordshire terrier."

Wear a beret and some onions and you'll be fine.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

You can ask advice at the French Embassy in London - or you can make sure his Pet Passport he is listed as "Cross Breed" or similar.

The Staffordshire Bull Terrier (as in our native breed) is NOT banned or listed as dangerous in France.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

So sbts are not banned in France in conclusion? I thought they were :s


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've just googled it and it seems a very grey area, not one I'd like to risk.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just found this 
Taking your pet on holiday : Plain sailing with Ruby, the Staffordshire Bull Terrier - Brittany Ferries


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> You can ask advice at the French Embassy in London - or you can make sure his Pet Passport he is listed as "Cross Breed" or similar.
> 
> The Staffordshire Bull Terrier (as in our native breed) is NOT banned or listed as dangerous in France.


the law relates to staffie Terriers (by which they also mean pitbulls) and crosses of.
but the law excludes the specific breed of staffordshire bull terrier. so to cover youeself, you tend to need a kennel club pedigree certificate to show your dog is nothing but a stafforshire bull terrier, meaning anything vaguely staffie x, even if it may be only identified by the police over here as staffie x and not section 1 of the DDA 'pit bull type', might get you some heat from the french.

it does seem a bit of a risk. and another gross BSL gross injustice.

my acquaintance whom competes in the sport of canicross each year in france has stopped taking her staffie x for races the last couple years because of this rule. before then she always raced with this dog. now she can only take her other dog different breed. otherwise she could be barred from entering the country or asked to leave the country with her dog if discovered later.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah yes. I think I read if you have pedigree paperwork and he dog is tattooed it's risk free. But anything if staffy type without paperwork would not be allowed.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks so much to everyone who's responded to my query, it's very much appreciated. After much investigation I'm beginning to think that it is indeed the staffy crosses that are not allowed into France. How bloody stupid can the French authorities be!!  A pedigree Staffy which has just as much potential to be dangerous is allowed in no problem, while my beautiful, totally gentle girl is not. Pure stupidity! 
We will be looking further to see just what is going on...
Thanks again all for your comments.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Pet cats, dogs and ferrets - Dangerous dogs in France - France in the United Kingdom - La France au Royaume-Uni is about as official as you can get as it's from the consulate. Both Staffordshire Terriers and American Staffordshire terriers (Pitbull) come separately under the list.

Of note from the site:


> Owners should be aware that the dog displays *the defining characteristics* that are represented in the prohibited types the dog could be seized. It is therefore necessary to be very cautious when you want to bring your dog from overseas.
> 
> If there is any doubt as to whether the dog in question could be considered to be of the prohibited type, the advise is NOT to bring it into this country.


Importing animals into France - France in the United Kingdom - La France au Royaume-Uni may also be of interest


----------

